

What, besides phone records, does the NSA collect in bulk? - ilhackernews
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/what-besides-phone-records-does-the-nsa-bulk-collect/

======
gregcohn
I've been looking forward to the conversation moving beyond phone records. In
California, for example, it's mandatory to collect blood from newborns. Makes
you think.

